# Thoughts on Hydretain



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

I've seen people talk about it but haven't really heard what their opinion of it is.

Does it work? Is it a gimmick? Are there any studies on it?

I have pretty sandy soil and am cutting at 7/8ths right now. We just had a 95 degree day and the grass didn't respond very well, even with getting a good watering the morning of. If we get a streak of weather in the 90s I feel I have no choice but to move up the HOC pretty high.

I was wondering if Hydretain would be worth a shot or any other wetting agent?


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

@jrubb42 Wetting agents really are fascinating products and they absolutely work. There is more evidence for their ability to hold water than there is for their ability to move water through the profile, but both types exist. I believe Hydretain claims to be something you can put down once every three months or so? This is crazy, even if it is a great product, no wetting agent is going to maintain soil activity for longer than a month, and even that is a stretch. Members here have had mixed results so far, but I bet it probably does a good job if you shorten the application interval to once every two weeks.

I just started a wetting agent program this year, I'm using Soaker Plus by Helena at 8 oz/M (max rate) and I've seen it in action as it makes hydrophobic soils take water. It's an expensive product at ~$150/jug, but it will almost certainly save you that much in water over the lifetime of the product.

Short summary, I would definitely find a retention wetting agent that has good reviews and/or is made by a reputable company, it can make a big difference.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

I am using their granular for the first time.
https://can.aquatrols.com/turf/
@jrubb42 I don't think your weather is that harsh so to higher HOC. I don't know how much do you pay for the water and if you measured what you need. In sandy soil you have to go with 2 times weekly in normal temps for a total of 1'. When hot 3 times 1/2' each. Do you have dry spots, or areas that even with normal watering check out faster (not close to concrete or asphalt).
We've had 3 days in a row at almost 100F and full sun. Grass did not like it, but next day it was just fine. Is your P level ok?
Some straight P before and during the drought season may help.
Agree with @CarolinaCuttin The longest effect on any label I've seen is 30 days.


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

Thanks for the responses guys.

@CarolinaCuttin so I have the exact opposite situation than a hydrophobic soil. Mine drains too fast. Therefore water and nutrients don't hold for very long. Is there a particular wetting agent that may help with this?

@Babameca I tried watering .5 every 3 days and the grass did not react well to it. This is how I discovered how sandy my soil is. It just cannot hold water long. I've switched to .3 inches every other day and has been responding much better.

I was moderately high in my savvy soil test for P, so I took that for what it's worth. I know, I know... There was a reason I did that test at the beginning of the year and it was Covid related. Figured it was better than nothing at the time.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@jrubb42 I moved this to the soil folder.

If you want to try something, try Aquatrols Revolution.


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

Thanks @g-man. I'll look into it!


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

@g-man after reading this article I would LOVE to try this product.

https://sportsfieldmanagementonline.com/2013/12/16/study-aquatrols-revolution-outperforms-all-other-wetting-agent-products-under-extreme-water-stress/5871/

I'm just trying to justify the price tag. I don't think I could save that much money on my water bill through the whole growing season. But on the other hand, it would probably relieve a lot of stress and the lawn would probably look great. A lot to think about..

Wish they had a smaller quantity than 2.5 gallons so I could just try it first.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@jrubb42 no irrigation all summer long. Half of that fairway got revolution.










https://blog.aquatrols.com/managing-fine-fescue-fairways-zero-irrigation-strategy/


----------



## NWGALawn706 (May 19, 2020)

I sprayed in hot spots yesterday. The spray bottle says 3500 SQ ft. If you want that coverage, you better run while putting it out. I knew rain was coming, so I put 1/10 (per bottle) down and rain push in rest. I've got a video posted and will do a follow-up in a couple weeks. Located in NWGA.

https://youtu.be/8oplEHsYyTc


----------



## occamsrzr (Apr 27, 2020)

@jrubb42 - lmk what you go with, if anything. I put down some Hydretain just before last night's rainfall in the cities. Got about 1/2" in the southern 'burbs. My soil is a bit of a silty/loam so it holds moisture alright but I have some spots near the road and under the maples that get pretty dry and crisply in July/August. I got the 1gal liquid version and hoping it'll help this season with the younger grass lasting through the summer.


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

@occamsrzr sounds good. Let me know what you think of it after 2 or 3 weeks.

I think I'm going to do a lot more research and may dabble in something different if I can find something fair priced. As good as Revolution sounds, I just can't pull the trigger on a $375 2.5 gal jug without having at least tested it on my own yard. I'll let you know what I decide. I'm in Andover by the way.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I did the math on Revolution. At $375 for 320oz (2.5g), thats $1.20/oz. The rate is 6oz/ksqft/month. Let say we use it 3 months (01 June, 01 July, 01 August). We are then at $21.6/ksqft per year. The question is, will we save $21/ksqft in water per year?


----------



## occamsrzr (Apr 27, 2020)

Will keep this thread posted. Similar math for Hydretain:
$75/gal (128oz) or $0.59
Label rate is 9oz/1ksqft for three months (bit skeptical of this duration) is $5.27/1ksqft.
Thinking of doing monthly applications for three months or $15.82/1ksqft. This isn't too much cheaper than Revolution, tbh.
I think Revolution would make more sense to me if I had more sqft I was dealing with but I'm fine with a "pretty good" solution for this year.


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

g-man said:


> I did the math on Revolution. At $375 for 320oz (2.5g), thats $1.20/oz. The rate is 6oz/ksqft/month. Let say we use it 3 months (01 June, 01 July, 01 August). We are then at $21.6/ksqft per year. The question is, will we save $21/ksqft in water per year?


So I did some digging into my water bill from June-Aug. We pay quarterly and I have only lived in this house for almost two years so it's hard to see exactly how much we are paying during those months. Our quarters were mid-April through mid-July, mid-July through mid-October, and so on.

I average around $100 a month on my bill during those months last year, but rates have went up and I feel like I'm definitely using more water than last year. Is it, $21/k ($210) for the full year more? I'm not sure.

I had leaf spot issues last year and am definitely seeing it again this year. So less water would help with that for sure I'm guessing.

I think the sticker shock got me instead of breaking it down by cost per oz. It's just a lot of money to throw down at once on a product I've never used or have heard of anyone using to be quite honest (on this forum).

I liked how you we're using "we" with how much "we" will save. Do you want to split a bottle with me?? :lol: I'd be willing to try it for half of the up-front cost to see how it does.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I've been wanting to try it, but my water cost are low. Even with a reno, I dont spend more than $50/month on irrigation for all 6k lawn. Even if I cut that in half, I'm not even close to breaking even.


----------



## occamsrzr (Apr 27, 2020)

jrubb42 said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > I did the math on Revolution. At $375 for 320oz (2.5g), thats $1.20/oz. The rate is 6oz/ksqft/month. Let say we use it 3 months (01 June, 01 July, 01 August). We are then at $21.6/ksqft per year. The question is, will we save $21/ksqft in water per year?
> ...


This is one aspect I'm interested in. I've noticed a bit of leaf spot as well with some of the larger downpours we've had. Thinking that since it's active in the soil it keeps the roots moist but not the blades. Not sure if there are any studies on these types of products affecting fungal pathogens. I assume things like leaf spot/brown patch infect from the leaves down. Would I be exposed to other things like root rot?


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

occamsrzr said:


> jrubb42 said:
> 
> 
> > g-man said:
> ...


In the articles above, and in the description of the product, it does say it helps relieve fungal pressure considerably and helps with heat stress. I couldn't tell you about root rot.

@g-man maybe I'll see if anyone is interested in a group split in the marketplace section. I'm really curious now. Just don't want to pay the full up-front cost.


----------



## NWGALawn706 (May 19, 2020)

Can't wait to pull into driveway from vacation in a couple hours and see what XGRN and Hydretain has done. I'll post my video tomorrow on my channel:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCOHx1rpmh02VDgt-0IO8xMg


----------



## MikeConroy (Jun 8, 2020)

Hydretain definetly left the box and packaging moist after it totally leaked out during shipping.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Been using hydretain a few years, but never had good results until this year. The difference is that this year, I applied it much earlier, and it was watered in immediately. Pretty sure it has done something...we are in a bit of a drought right now, and the grass is hanging on despite infrequent irrigation...light to moderate watering or rain one to three times a week...and when I say light, I mean light (several 1/100th to 0.15 inch rain events per week)...and only one moderate depth watering per week (0.25 to 0.5 inch). Also some spot hand watering. Temps are 80s to low 90s.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

R&R has good prices on Tournament Ready and similar products. $225 for 2.5gal of Tournament Ready.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

You can also try the pellets as they are a lower bar to entry but you will need to invest in the Pellet Pro sprayer which usually goes for around $100. After that investment though you can get pellets relatively cheap and kill two birds with one stone as you will be watering in the wetting agent while applying it.

I'm not a huge fan of Hydretain as it is an older formula of wetting agent and just doesn't perform like some of the newer formulas like Tournament Ready, Cascade or Revolution.


----------



## OldSchool1959 (Aug 10, 2020)

@MikeConroy The exact thing happened to my shipment from Gardener'sEdge last week. They refunded my money, so good on them but their packaging workflow is in need of review.


----------



## bmw (Aug 29, 2018)

got some Lesco Moisture Manager today. Looks to be and work exactly the same as Hydretain. Stuff ain't cheap, $31 to cover 3500 sq ft.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

bmw said:


> got some Lesco Moisture Manager today. Looks to be and work exactly the same as Hydretain. Stuff ain't cheap, $31 to cover 3500 sq ft.


I thought you use to be able to get like a 2.5 gallon jug for like $40-50? Maybe it was a little more but it's definitely cheaper then any other "wetting agent" but you also get what you pay for :thumbup:


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

I tried Hydretain and was not impressed.

I tried Tournament Ready Plus and VERY, VERY, VERY impressed.


----------

